

#flotilla not trending? - gtzi
http://twitpic.com/1sow9i

======
ComputerGuru
Even weirder:

<http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23flotilla>

Returns a technical error, while any other search succeeds :S

------
anigbrowl
I think because it's the middle of the night in the US, and people are just
starting Monday work in the UK. I seriously doubt a deliberate manipulation by
twitter.

~~~
gtzi
Agree. But aren't trending topics updated automatically? Is there reviewing
taking place, for adult content etc?

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm sure they are. what I meant was that '#flotilla' may not be trending as
hard as one would normally expect because the majority of twitter's english-
speaking users are asleep or just starting work around now. 6-8 hours from
now, when most of the US is awake, I imagine it will be far ahead of all other
stories.

------
gtzi
some more info is provided here -
[http://dowzocalypse.com/2010/05/31/flotilla-aid-murder-
twitt...](http://dowzocalypse.com/2010/05/31/flotilla-aid-murder-twitter-
censorship/)

------
barredo
Also, Israel not trending, 'Israil' instead it does

------
gtzi
maybe it takes some time for trending topics to get updated though

